# Arrows and Broadhead set up



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

What are you guys shooting for hunting?

Anything new and improved or ACC or Axis or any non easton brands interesting as well. 

Same for Broadheads? Anything with more consistent accuracy but with good kill stats. 

I'll probably end up shooting something in the high 200 to low 300 FPS on a low 60's draw weight. 

Thanks in advance
tobin


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Heavy arrows for me. They are 10.7GPI. Then blazer vanes and slick tricks.

Heavy arrows always are better than blazing speed. You will get better penetration in every scenario and your bow will be quieter. Much needed on those times when you accidentally send a bad arrow....which you will. Or when they make an unexpected move (which they will) and your arrow doesn't strike right where intended.

Go for heavy arrows and any broadheads you like as long as it is scary sharp.


----------



## Salty Seaducer (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm using Axis NFused with Magnus Stingers. The Easton arrows are new for me this year as well as the bow that's rated at 330 IBO. I believe it chrono at 251fps with 28" length 100 gr field tips @ 55 lb draw weight. 

I certainly stand by the Magnus Stingers as Ive used them for many years now. The reason why I like these broadheads so much is because they fly great and I can re-sharpen them to as mentioned above 'scary sharp' and I want a cut on contact. I shoot all my broadheads before hunting with them so being able to re-sharpen them is a must for me and these make it very easy. 

I was going to use DRT's this year but quite honestly I can't seem to get them to fly as true as the Magnus heads and they don't seem to pass the spin test nearly as well either, so going back to tried and true Magnus Stingers.


The arrows do give better penetration and it was noticeable by shooting same bow different arrows and these just penetrated deeper into a fairly dense target. 

My .02 Happy Hunting!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I too (*sgrem* above) believe that relatively heavy arrows make sense. I think in general their arrow flight is more forgiving, and you get a lot of pass throughs that way. Each blade should _easily_ shave hair. I remember seeing sparks fly once at first light in the shade of the tree I was in near Fredericksburg, but that was after the arrow passed through the deer. Another stuck into a tree relatively deep after passing through a buck's chest. It is not uncommon for a deer to only make it 30 to 50 yards after double lung pass through, and they leave a trail Ray Charles could follow.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

X3 on heavy arrows. I started shooting a 650 grain broadhead/arrow this year. Extremely impressed with them. Bow is quieter, and they absolutely smash bone.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

If you're shooting a modern compound at 60-70lbs, it almost doesn't matter what broadhead you're using. For deer, I've been shooting Rage 2 blades for the huge hole they make. When I hunted South Africa last year, I shot Shuttle T-Lock's and got pass throughs on everything, including on a large bull kudu that I smashed a rib on the way in and out of.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Use a fixed blade AND tune each head to your arrow by spinning on fingertip, you can feel ANY wobble using your finger.....after tuning all I will shoot one, the rest will be good...NEVER NEVER shoot a used blade at a animal


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Seems like there are a lot of people shooting fixed blades. 

Salty-- I used to shoot a similar broadhead... think it was made by Bear back in the day. 

Thanks all the input guys..good info for sure.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

100 gr slick tricks. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

For deer I shoot a heavy arrow and 125 grain slick tricks. Only advice I have when shooting this combo is to make sure there's no deer behind the deer your shooting at!! I double lunged a doe a few weeks ago and you'd of thought I missed her when the arrow hit a rock behind her and flew over the mesquite trees about 40 yards behind her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shallowminded14 (Jun 24, 2015)

I personally shoot Beman's out of my Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo with rage expandables on the ends. Love it


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

My standard is a 29" long FMJ with a 100gr Razor Trick and three Blazer vanes. They get me just over 260fps out of my Tomkat and Drenalin, right at 275fps from my Admiral. To date I haven't had anything except the ground, roots, or trees behind the deer or hogs I have shot stop them. 

The drag is they dropped the Razor Trick form their line in lieu of the Viper Trick. Not knocking the Viper but I never could get them tuned in with all three bows. I like to hunt different places and take one or the other bows depending on where. I DON'T like switching up broadheads though. 

Now all the other Trick heads the Standard, Magnum and Griz Trick all worked fine with all three bows so not sure just what the deal was with the Vipers. I also shot most of the Magnus heads as well, and they shot pretty good just not like the Tricks do. 

It's all a ton of fun to experiment with and see what works out the best for your rig, but in then end, a small diameter heavy shaft with a good solid built cut on contact head is pretty hard to beat.


----------

